# Belly pics!! UPDATED!



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

After the last couple weeks worrying over Penny, I can relax a little now and enjoy my preggy girls growing bellies!
Bailey is my FF on day 104 and due 2/23









She is forming an udder and I can feel kid movement...she WAS NOT happy with me at all today and refused to let me get a side pic. I am thinking a single, but could be wrong ray: 
Binkey is due 3/1 and on day 98
She has a very healthy rumen and they just finished up the hay rack...she has had 2 sets of twins and a single in the past.
She is to the right, Bailey is on the left.









Angel is due 3/23 but this is the due date of her "5 day" heat so she could have settled with the first breeding making her due 3/17
She had a single and a set of twins previously and is never wide, she carries low and deep.
Day 80 could be 2 in there.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Belly pics!!*

Very pretty baby bellies, your girls look good. They are beautiful to. Good luck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Belly pics!!*

They are getting big.... 

love the 1st pic ...the tongue... looks like she is sticking it out at you...LOL :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Belly pics!!*

Exactly...Bailey was not happy with me at all, she showed it in that pic :laugh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Belly pics!!*

I will be getting more pics tomorrow.....and maybe starting a kidding thread. Bailey is on 125 and Binky on day 119....still about 3 weeks to go for Bailey but it's Angel that is scaring me...she's on day 101 or day 96 and she's HUGE!

I'll be trimming around Bailey and Bink's udders as well....I get super excited when I see FF udder's growing.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Belly pics!!*

Liz.....your girls are such cuties!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Belly pics!!*

your girls look so darn cute!!!! Give lots of loves for me!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Belly pics!!*

Of course they tend to get too much lovin's....thats why I have a "Princess" that rams the back of my leg while the big girls get their lovin's first! Guess who!

Just wait til I get those pics up tomorrow....amazing how fast those bellies grew!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Belly pics!!*

cant wait to see the updated pictures


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Belly pics!!*

 Angel


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Belly pics!!*

All the girls are lovely!


toth boer goats said:


> love the 1st pic ...the tongue... looks like she is sticking it out at you...LOL :ROFL:


Bailey must have figured since she "WAS NOT happy" with you and you were taking a pic, she would make sure everyone seeing the pic knew it. She did it at the perfect moment! :slapfloor:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

As promised.....
Bailey is on day 126 ONLY 19 days to go til 145 :clap: 
I'm thinking a single, but then again being a FF possibly 2

























Binky is on day 120 with her 4th freshening....could be 2 but she was bigger last year and had a single doe
























Angel likely took with her second breeding and would be on day 97 with her 3rd freshening....she had twins last year and was not this wide AT ALL
















No rear shot of Angel just yet...her udder doesn't start til the few days before delivery.

And just because you'll be seeing belly pics this time next year of Penny, I was able to get a pic of her and Binky together, just to show that my brat is VERY close to being the same height...Penny is 6 1/2 months old and was more intested in the boys.









It is the calm before the storm, BEAUTIFUL outside today so I went pic happy. Not looking forward to the predicted snowfall tomorrow.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Great pix Liz, thanks for sharing!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

They look great -- you must be getting excited


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy yah Angel is more deep them out but still rather round and being not that far along..... twins for sure maybe more! I hope her udder is bigger this year!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope so too!! Granted she feeds her kids just fine BUT I enjoy milking all my girls and this doe is defiately a trial to milk.
She has a MAJOR improvement over her dam's "cantalope in a sock" though!! I prayed that Angel's udder would be better than her mom's I just wasn't expecting it to be totally opposite!

I'm excited to see Baileys full...her dam had a really nice udder for a nigi/pygmy, and Baileys is already bigger than Angels was with her 1st freshening!
Binkey always pleases me, easy to milk and lots of it!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

They are so pretty! I bet all those babies will be so cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres a few updated pics of Angel and Binkey....with bellies full of hay too so they look much bigger than usual.
Angel is on day 106








Binkey is on 128


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I would give anything for Daisy to have a belly like Angel's . . .  But alas, I fear I am in for a single buckling. . . 
Both of them are looking good!!


----------

